
Ask HN: Finding funding for seed stage? - Burninguser
I&#x27;m not picky with equity, nor overly arrogant in wanting to regain massive control, since I take a long term view. Seeking around 150K USD for seed stage startup, in data collection &#x2F; BI, with a time to market of 6 months, and a no-free-tier PaYG business model. I have a Delaware C Corp, started recently on Stripe which has not taken any funding. As well as funding I&#x27;m interested in taking advice and guidance on go to market strategy, business model and initial target markets and applications. I have deep technical knowledge of this space, and have technology prototypes, but no prototype for the application. The biggest risk I see is that this is not a real market, because it&#x27;s similar to, but significantly different to other offerings in this space. The second biggest risk I see is that this is a solution looking for a problem. This could also be advantage. The third biggest risk is that I am unable to complete this, either in a team, or as at present, working alone as a solo founder.  I shall not require you to sign NDAs to discuss further, but please ensure I can verify you are a real investor prospect. To keep responses here focused on my goal, I am not seeking further questions or advice about my approach as replies here, only invitations to connect to discuss further, or suggestions who I should reach out to. Finally, this is not a case of, come back to me when you are ready to launch, this is a case of seeking funding to get to launch and 1 year post launch. I&#x27;m an Australian, currently based in China, but am prepared to relocate at your convenience, pending consideration of such relocation&#x27;s effect on runway. Thank you for your time, if this question is not a fit for HN, please ignore. If you&#x27;d prefer, please email  newbilead@gmail.com
======
siegel
Not what you're looking for, but strong recommendations:

1) Find your co-founder first. Much better for your negotiating position going
forward. You may have a harder time bringing in a co-founder if your stock
price is impacted by the funding.

2) Always have potential investors sign NDAs before you disclose anything
remotely confidential. They expect it. And they will take you more seriously.

3) Be picky with equity. Be somewhat arrogant about retaining control. That IS
the long-term view a founder should take at your stage.

I'm happy to discuss in more detail by email. But you need to get certain
ducks in a row to make it sensible to take on funding.

